# 1745 Vs 1842 Vs Tex Flatbands



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*1745 vs 1842 vs .030" Hygenic Flatbands (Tex)*​
Hundreds of shots were put through the Chrony to finish this report. The purpose of the test was to compare bands that draw to the same weight. A weight of *8 lb 10 oz @32"* was selected as a nice plinking weight. Band lengths were adjusted to equalize the draw weights. The same Tex pouch was used for all the testing.

It appears that the flatbands will keep up to the Chinese tubes if the band width is kept narrow. 

*1745 tubes *- 7 1/4" length , 8 lb 10 oz 
.44" lead - 145 fps
3/8" lead - 173 fps
3/8" steel - 184 fps
5/16" steel - 202 fps

*1842 tubes *- 6" length, 8 lb 10 oz 
.44" lead - 145 fps
3/8" lead - 171 fps
3/8" steel - 184 fps
5/16" steel - 204 fps

*Theraband Gold flatbands *- *3/4"* x 9 1/4" , 8 lb 10 oz 
.44" lead - 139 fps
3/8" lead - 160 fps
3/8" steel - 170 fps
5/16" steel - 181 fps

*.030" Hygenic flatbands *- *3/4"* x 9 1/4" , 8 lb 10 oz 
.44" lead - 141 fps
3/8" lead - 164 fps
3/8" steel - 172 fps
5/16" steel - 183 fps

*.030" Hygenic flatbands *- *5/8"* x 8 1/2" , 8 lb 10 oz 
.44" lead - 143 fps
3/8" lead - 168 fps
3/8" steel - 183 fps
5/16" steel - 199 fps

*.030" Hygenic flatbands *- *1/2"* x 6 3/4" , 8 lb 10 oz 
.44" lead - 143 fps
3/8" lead - 169 fps
3/8" steel - 185 fps
5/16" steel - 205 fps

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I should have mentioned that the tubes were all single strand each side. The test was to compare efficiencies rather than power potential. At this mild draw weight the bands all seem to be the same (after the width of the flatbands are adjusted).

The single strand 1745 can easily reach 200-205 fps with a 5 3/4" length, 3/8" steel and a 32" draw length. In comparison the Tex flatbands will do the same 200-205 fps with a 32" draw, when cut to 7/8" width and 7 5/8" length. I didn't check draw weights at this power but they were both manageable for me.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Now this is some interesting data to think about. what I find interesting is that you are shooting .44 lead, which is not light weight ammo, with 1/2 inch wide single bands and getting better speeds than the 3/4 inch bands! I don't know anybody that regularly shoots half inch bands even strictly at paper targets or beercans. Heck, I know of people who regularly shoot 3/8 steel at paper and use 3/4 double bands!!! Just how much extra speed are they really getting for all that unnecessary draw weight, I wonder. Probably not nearly as much as they think they are.

I would bet that most people are overbanding by 50% or more for whatever ammo they are shooting, and don't realize they could get the same or better speed with a lot less weight.

Something interesting to consider trying to prove this winter with the chrony in the shop when it's too cold to go outside and shoot, maybe. What do you think:?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great info.


jskeen said:


> Now this is some interesting data to think about. what I find interesting is that you are shooting .44 lead, which is not light weight ammo, with 1/2 inch wide single bands and getting better speeds than the 3/4 inch bands! I don't know anybody that regularly shoots half inch bands even strictly at paper targets or beercans. Heck, I know of people who regularly shoot 3/8 steel at paper and use 3/4 double bands!!! Just how much extra speed are they really getting for all that unnecessary draw weight, I wonder. Probably not nearly as much as they think they are.
> 
> I would bet that most people are overbanding by 50% or more for whatever ammo they are shooting, and don't realize they could get the same or better speed with a lot less weight.
> 
> Something interesting to consider trying to prove this winter with the chrony in the shop when it's too cold to go outside and shoot, maybe. What do you think:?


 Look forward to those results to.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

This experiment got me thinking too. The 5/8" flats with 3/8" steel might be a good compromise between longevity and power for light plinking or paper. I'm not sure how long those 1/2" bands will last. They might be heavily stressed at only 6 3/4" long.

Another interesting band to test is the skinny 2040 tube. You can push them to do 175-180 fps with 3/8" steel (32" draw length).


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I agree about the overbanding. I'm a total convert to single 1842 tubes for 3/8 (9.5mm) singles for plinking.

I think I'm going to do a microphone chrony test today, I gotta know how fast this ammo is travelling!

That's absolutely great data if you're comparing draw weight vs power in the plinking context!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

A strand of #64 elastic bands two at the fork and one to the pouch will propel a 8mm 3/8? Steelie at just under 200fps and the amount of elastic used in them sets is a lot less than a set of thera bands. I concur that a lot of users may be over using the elastic especially when shooting paper or tins at short ranges.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Maybe it's just me but I like a little draw weight. Not double-3/4" TBG type weight but enough to know that I'm pulling against something. I like the "feedback" I get from bands or tubes that I have to work against a little. I've tried single tubes and pseudo-tapers and don't shoot well at all with either one.
My usual target setup is either looped 2040s or TBG cut at 7/8" straight or in a 1"x.75" taper with 7/16" steel ammo. I suppose I could shoot 3/8" and single 1842s or skinny TBG bands but I like my shooting to be "all purpose". If I take my slingshot out I want to be able to stump-shoot at stuff far away or shoot cans and bottles that I see on the side of the road and have them jump or break, not just plink. I guess I'm a caveman that way.
Not to disregard your results at all, just offering my perspective on it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If you want more speed and less life, it is easy to custom taper flats. Good Info! -- Tex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

This is great information to have. Good job Todd! BTW, have you ever run a marble through the lot?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like when you guys do this stuff, because all I have the patience or inclination to do is use the steel tomato-can test. I know that at 10 yards if my ammo can put a serious dent in it, it's traveling fast enough. If the ammo can go through one side, then the bands are good enough to hunt rabbits and birds. If the ammo goes clean through the can I can hunt squirrels with it.

But when experimenting with a new setup or a new type of rubber (for me), Information like this can save me a lot of wasted time and material.

Thanks for posting.... and please do take a tip from J.Skeen and do those charts too.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Sean said:


> This is great information to have. Good job Todd! BTW, have you ever run a marble through the lot?


Hi Sean,

I have some marbles but I rarely shoot them. The batch of 5/8" that I checked weighed 88 grains. They are very close in weight to the 7/16" steel. Velocity should be a bit less than 3/8" lead.

*Slingshot Ammo Weights *
*Weight in grains* 
.440" lead (LEE mold) = 135
.375" lead (LEE mold) = 77
.320" lead (Hornady buckshot) = 49
3/8" steel (TruMark) = 56
5/16" steel (TruMark) = 32
1/4" steel (TruMark) = 16
5/8" marbles (dollar store) = 88
1/2" marbles (TruMark) = 39


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

M_J said:


> Maybe it's just me but I like a little draw weight. Not double-3/4" TBG type weight but enough to know that I'm pulling against something. I like the "feedback" I get from bands or tubes that I have to work against a little. I've tried single tubes and pseudo-tapers and don't shoot well at all with either one.
> My usual target setup is either looped 2040s or TBG cut at 7/8" straight or in a 1"x.75" taper with 7/16" steel ammo. I suppose I could shoot 3/8" and single 1842s or skinny TBG bands but I like my shooting to be "all purpose". If I take my slingshot out I want to be able to stump-shoot at stuff far away or shoot cans and bottles that I see on the side of the road and have them jump or break, not just plink. I guess I'm a caveman that way.
> Not to disregard your results at all, just offering my perspective on it.


Here are some caveman numbers from a previous test that I posted... grunt-grunt. These bands will give you some "feedback"... grunt-grunt.









*1745 - Doubles*
*7" fork to pouch*
.44 lead - 170 
3/8" lead - 190 
3/8" steel - 196 

_*6 1/2" fork to pouch*_
.44 lead - 177 
3/8" lead - 197 
3/8" steel - 207

*Tex Flat bands .030"*
*7/8" x 7 1/2" length - fork to pouch*
.44 lead - 166
3/8" lead - 193
3/8" steel - 206

I don't have any 7/16" steel but the velocites would be a little bit less than 3/8" lead (77gr vs 86gr).

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

